# Most preferred custom ROM for the Verizon GN?



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

Coming from a Sprint Samsung Galaxy S II Epic 4G Touch (phew, out of breath) where the preferred custom ROM by far was Calkulin's ROM, which ROM of the many available for the Verizon GN would be considered the Calkulins of the GN world??? TIA!


----------



## Frostbyrne (Oct 20, 2011)

AOKP has the best features, no bugs, fast releases, and awesome support.


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

Frostbyrne said:


> AOKP has the best features, no bugs, fast releases, and awesome support.


+1 for AOKP


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

AOKP and Gummy are the top ROMS IMO. You'll be happy with either.


----------



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the quick responses, guys... I will give AOKP a shot!


----------



## JayrFlow (Jul 29, 2011)

AOKP and you should try Foxhound. It has some pretty good features. Not as much as AOKP but its pretty cool

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## antintyty (Jun 21, 2011)

aokp = ftw!


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Codename 1.2.0

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## asianrage (Aug 16, 2011)

AOKP has the best features and non-beta stability..


----------



## mentose457 (Aug 26, 2011)

AOKP.... Pure. Awesomeness.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

AOKP, no question.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

AOKP especially with the Milestone 3 release.


----------



## GSUS969 (Jul 19, 2011)

And, in case you weren't already confident that AOKP is the clear choice.

Use AOKP because it's AWESOME!


----------



## CZonin (Sep 25, 2011)

AOKP + Franco Kernel


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

CZonin said:


> AOKP + Franco Kernel


Exact same combo that I run. Makes the phone fly!


----------



## philsfan (Dec 9, 2011)

not sure it's been mentioned, but just for clarification purposes...AOKP...!!!


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Welcome to the fold.

aokp probably has the largest number of installs, and it is a *very* smooth rom with tons of options. But part of the fun of owning a GNex is the a variety of rom choices. I've run aokp, Codename, GummyNex, Liquid ICS, Axiom (no longer supported). I flip between aokp+GLaDOS and Liquid. Have fun finding the one that's right for you 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

Lots of good ROMs but my daily has been AOKP for a bit now.


----------



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

OK guys, I went with AOKP and I love it!!! This phone rocks and really like it more than the E4GT... But I do feel it lagging...

Which governor is recommended?
Should I flash the Colonel Franco? lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vcapezio (Dec 23, 2011)

I haven't tried AOKP, but I loved using GummyNex... I'm on Liquid now though. I used his ROMs faithfully on my Thunderbolt and his gnex ROM is the fastest I've tried.


----------



## fillyo (Aug 23, 2011)

I've tried Axiom (was my favorite as it had no bugs on my phone - but Dev left), CNA - awesome, but data speeds were terrible (did mulitiple versions and speed tests), and AOKP - awesome, but would not connect to bluetooth in my BMW, so now I am on GummyNex 0.7.0, it is absolutely stable, and has all the customization I need without going to far from stock. So, everyone has their preference, but see what works best with your phone.


----------



## CDuke619 (Dec 22, 2011)

AOKP Milestone 3 right now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

Another "Favorite ROM" thread??? jeeez people..


----------



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Another "Favorite ROM" thread??? jeeez people..


Another useless post. Jeeez people...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

HondaCop said:


> Another useless post. Jeeez people...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Yes, yours. There is only about 30 "fav ROM" threads already. A new one about every day. Yes, useless.


----------



## cheese (Jun 18, 2011)

nunyazz said:


> Yes, yours. There is only about 30 "fav ROM" threads already. A new one about every day. Yes, useless.


you're the same kid that shouts 'FIRST!' on blog posts.

getting back on track, I prefer AOKP M3 + stock kernel. testing out other kernels atm. i try to go through 3 full battery cycles before making a decision.


----------



## HondaCop (Dec 19, 2011)

cheese said:


> you're the same kid that shouts 'FIRST!' on blog posts.
> 
> getting back on track, I prefer AOKP M3 + stock kernel. testing out other kernels atm. i try to go through 3 full battery cycles before making a decision.


Do you have a link to the Franco kernel? I looked around for it and couldn't find it... By the way, which governor is recommended to use?

EDIT: I found Franco kernel but it's for the GSM version...


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

HondaCop said:


> Do you have a link to the Franco kernel? I looked around for it and couldn't find it... By the way, which governor is recommended to use?
> 
> EDIT: I found Franco kernel but it's for the GSM version...


The GSM one works fine on LTE GNex.


----------



## stev3m (Sep 26, 2011)

Personally AOKP + Trinity Kernel has been the fastest, most stable ROM + Kernel combo. I tried franco's and i feel like my battery life got worse. With Trinity I get insane battery life, however i have no tried franco's since the newest release, people seem to like it. I may give it a try once gxsr's black theme supports AOKP M3 as i won't upgrade without the amazing theme.


----------



## GqSkrub (Jan 9, 2012)

CodeNameAndroid apparently bites off of AOKP but I like the icon of the android better then then one of the unicorn so that's what I use.


----------



## crupp (Sep 15, 2011)

going to have to put a vote in for Kang, Winners CM9 based ROM smoothest I've used, by far.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

I use the one that I compiled on my own


----------



## Frostbyrne (Oct 20, 2011)

GqSkrub said:


> CodeNameAndroid apparently bites off of AOKP but I like the icon of the android better then then one of the unicorn so that's what I use.


 You can change the bootanim..... and its not like it really affects anything. Plus you're getting better features with AOKP.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

imnuts said:


> I use the one that I compiled on my own


Uh oh we have a hipster in the house


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

AOKP.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## GaiusBaltar (Jan 30, 2012)

Inb4drama: keep the thread clean (read: neutral) and we will get along


----------



## imnuts (Jun 9, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Uh oh we have a hipster in the house


The nice thing about an open source phone, if you don't like what is out there, you make your own. I don't need 90% of what is in the ROMs available, and stock ICS is the closest to what I like, so I put together something that is meant just for me. Despite knowing a decent amount about Android before doing it, I learned a great deal over the past few days, with still a lot to learn.


----------

